# Super Steak Secret!!



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Here before God and 2Coolers I will now reveal my SUPER secret steak marinade recipe. I have NEVER had a disatisfied diner over for these steaks. I'm kidding...I'm sure I'm not the only person using a similar marinade.

Here's my process...
Usually I buy Ribeyes, T-Bones or Bone-in Strip Steaks. At LEAST 1" think...but the thicker the better.

Ingredients:
Seasoned Meat Tenderizer
*this is actually the exact name of the product
Garlic Powder
Teryaki Sauce
Balsamic Vinegar (this is the part that most people I talk to never tried before...but it's the PRIMARY base for this marinade)

Notice...there is NOOOOOOOO Worcestershire sauce anywhere in this list. I don't *ever* use Worcestershire.

In a large pan or caserole dish (at least 2" deep) lay out your steaks. Sprinkle the "seasoned meat tenderizer" liberaly (really...a lot) over all the steaks. 
Next...pour teryaki over them. Mix the seasoning in with the teryaki with your fingers. Now flip the steaks. Repeat on other side...but this time use the Balsamic Vinegar instead of Teryaki. You should use more balsamic vinegar than you do Teryaki. 
Lightly sprinkle small amount of garlic powder if desired.

Let this marinade in the fridge for at least 1 hour...preferably 3-4 hours. Flip steaks 1 time during marinade process.

Grill to desired done-ness (5-6 min per side for Med Rare...turning once)
I like to drizzle the remaining marinade over after I turn them on the grill.
BEST dang steaks I ever eat have been from using this method. Give it a try!!


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm going to try it tomorrow night and report back.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Throw some fresh jalopenos on the grill while you cooking the steak. Cut a little sliver with a bite of steak... MMMMMhhhhhMM!!!! My mouth is watering right now!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Very nice flavor!*

I tried your recipe tonight on a flat iron steak.

I am not a big fan of teriyaki sauce, but used it anyway. It was a great combination with the balsamic vinagar. They combined for a nice inconspicuous coating. The vinagar from the balsamic took the sweet out of the teriyaki.

Great steak and will definitely use this one again. Next time I will make a little extra marinade and reduce it and pour over steak at serving.

This is a great recipe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Im gonna try this tomorrow, do u season with salt n pepper before u throw em on the grill or or just marinate n grill?


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Similar to how I do mine....but....!*

I gotta have a lot of fresh ground black pepper on it too!!

Later
R3F


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

When using the "Seasoned Meat Tenderizer" like I always do...I do not add any extra salt or pepper. That seasoning has enough of that for me.


----------

